# Post Your Music Videos



## Poundcake (May 21, 2017)

I love making my own fake music videos and lip syncing along to songs. I know tons of people sing or lip sync in the car like they're on Carpool Karaoke, so let's share our videos.






I'm the one working the blue beanie in the beginning. :tongue:


----------

